# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] Ψυγειοκαταψύκτης Morris, χαμηλή ψύξη στη συντήρηση και στην κατάψυξη

## krumel21

Στη συντήρηση έχει 8 με 9 βαθμούς. Στην κατάψυξη δεν ξέρω ακριβώς αλλά παγάκια δεν κάνει, δεν παγώνουν ούτε λίγο, νερό σκέτο όπως τα βάζω. Έκανα απόψυξη μήπως, αλλά τίποτα. Από πού να αρχίσω;; Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## lefteris251

μπορεί να χει πρόβλημα ψυκτικό ''φρεον'' μπορεί ηλεκτρονικό. ανέβασε φώτο για να σε βοηθήσουμε. και λεπτομέρειες. π.χ. το κομπρεσέρ δουλεύει συνεχεία? σταματάει καθόλου?

----------


## krumel21

IMG_20190304_151532.jpgIMG_20190304_153153.jpgIMG_20190304_153328.jpgIMG_20190304_153343.jpg

----------


## krumel21

Σήμερα το πρωί που το παρακολούθησα για ένα δίωρο σταμάτησε για κανένα τέταρτο να δουλεύει. Τη θερμοκρασία την έχω στο max. Το ψυγείο είναι μόνο 5 χρόνων.

----------


## giagiwtis

Ξεκίνα βγάλε το πλαστικό καλημα από την κατάψυξη για αρχή και δες σε λειτουργία άμα παγωνη το στοιχείο άμα παγωνη βάλε το χέρι σου στον διακόπτη και δες άμα δουλεύει ο ανεμηστηρας

----------


## krumel21

Επανέρχομαι πάλι γιατί τόσο καιρό δεν άδειασα να ασχοληθώ. Λοιπόν, έβγαλα τα καπάκια της κατάψυξης όπως μου είπατε, ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει κανονικά αλλά το στοιχείο δεν είναι καθόλου παγωμένο, μόνο στην αρχή ένα κομμάτι 10-15 εκατοστά που έρχεται από πολύ λεπτό σωληνάκι. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;; ότι τελικά θέλει φρεον ή δε δουλεύει σωστά το κομπρεσέρ;; πάντως ακούγεται ότι δουλεύει.IMG_20190403_111129.jpg

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Αρχικά πρέπει το στοιχείο της κατάψυξης να είναι καθαρό από πάγο. Αν ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει το βάζεις σε λειτουργία. Πρέπει να παρατηρήσεις στις 2 πρώτες ώρες λειτουργίας αν το μοτέρ δουλευει συνέχεια ή με διακοπές. Αν κάνει διακοπές κατέγραψε τους χρόνους. Μετά το 2ωρο βάλε θερμόμετρο στην κατάψυξη και μέτρησε την θερμοκρασία. Ανέβασε φωτο της πλάτης του ψυγείου

----------

greekengineer (06-04-19)

----------


## krumel21

Λοιπόν, έκανα όπως μου είπατε, στην πρώτη μιάμιση ώρα δε σταμάτησε να δουλεύει καθόλου και η θερμοκρασία στην κατάψυξη 12°C με το ρυθμιστή θερμοκρασίας στη μέση στο νορμάλ.20190508_153051.jpg
20190508_153007.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο ανεμιστήρας που φαίνεται τέρμα δεξιά λειτουργεί? / σε γενικές γραμμές φαίνεται να έχει κακή απόδοση (έλλειψη υγρών?) από πλευράς μου έλεγχο από τεχνικό στο μήκος της (αλουμινένιας απόχρωσης σωλήνα ) που μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν και από τα τοιχώματα της μόνωσης . Εάν διαπιστωθεί τρύπιο μπορεί να γίνει παράκαμψη αν και δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο / κατόπιν να βάλει υγρά .

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Δες τον ανεμιστήρα που ανέφερε ο Πέτρος. Αν λειτουργεί έχεις ψυκτικό πρόβλημα (μοτέρ , βουλωμα τριχοειδή) και πρέπει να καλέσεις ψυκτικό.

----------


## krumel21

Παιδιά, ο ανεμιστήρας που λέτε πρέπει να δουλεύει συνέχεια;; γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή που τον τσέκαρα δε δουλεύει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όταν δουλεύει ο συμπιεστής δουλεύει και ο ανεμιστήρας 
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=46227
Είναι dc (πιθανόν ) πολύ μικρής ισχύος 2,5W με πολύ υψηλές στροφές κάτι που το καθιστά ευάλωτο στο να κολλήσει εύκολα . Μετακίνησε τον άξονα μπρος πίσω μερικές φορές και βάλε λίγο λάδι

----------


## krumel21

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Πέτρο και όλα τα παιδιά για τη βοήθειά σας. Μόλις βρω χρόνο θα παίξω με τον ανεμιστήρα και θα στείλω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## krumel21

Επανέρχομαι. Άλλαξα τον ανεμιστήρα, αλλά δυστυχώς μάλλον έχει και κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα, δεν είδα καμία βελτίωση. Ίσως προκλήθηκε κάποια ζημιά τον καιρό που λειτουργούσε χωρίς ανεμιστήρα;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βλέπε #10 . 



> Ίσως προκλήθηκε κάποια ζημιά τον καιρό που λειτουργούσε χωρίς ανεμιστήρα;;


Όχι από αυτό άμεσα .

----------


## krumel21

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις άλλη μια φορά. Ρε παιδιά κάλεσα τεχνικό να τον ρωτήσω και μου είπε αν έχει διαρροή (το φρεον είναι R600a) θέλει 120€ για επισκευή και συμπλήρωση. Είναι λογικό;; Και χρεώνει για επίσκεψη 20€ αν δεν προχωρήσω στην επισκευή.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Αν έχεις έστω και λίγο ψύξη (παγώνει το στοιχείο) έχεις βουλωμα στον τριχοειδή , συχνό φαινόμενο στα μοτέρ με r600. Η λύση είναι μια,  αλλαγή μοτερ. Οτιδήποτε άλλο θα είναι περιστασιακό. 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι έχει διαρροή πρέπει να ελεγχθεί και να επισκευαστεί η διαρροή. 
Το αν είναι πολλά τα χρήματα μπορείς να το κρίνεις με βάση την κατάσταση του ψυγείου και άν έχει αλλά περιφερειακά προβλήματα π.χ. κρεμασμένη πόρτα , χαλασμένα λάστιχα κ.τ.λ.

----------


## krumel21

Φίλε Φορη η ερώτησή μου είναι αν είναι λογική η τιμή που μου είπε, όχι αν αξίζει να το φτιάξω ανάλογα με την κατάσταση που βρίσκεται το ψυγείο.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το λογικό είναι σχετικό φίλε μου! Τα μετριαζεις όλα! Αν σου κανει σωστη δουλειά και ότι προβλέπεται στην περιπτωση σου είναι καλα. Επέλεξε κάποια εταιρία ή κάποιο ψυκτικό που έχει εμπειρία και μετα δες το θέμα χρημάτων αν είναι πολλά ή λίγα.

----------


## krumel21

Παιδιά καλησπέρα. Μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός, μου έκανε την καρδιά περιβόλι. Μου είπε ότι είναι υγρά και έχει διαρροή και δε φτιάχνεται, πάει για πέταμα, γιατί η πλάτη είναι κλειστή και οι σωληνώσεις δε φαίνονται. Πώς σας φαίνεται;; Μιλάμε για ψυγειοκαταψυκτη 4 ετών Morris.  :Sad:  και πλήρωσα και 14€ για ανεμιστηρακι τσάμπα.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Πώς διαπίστωσε ότι έχει διαρροή?

----------


## krumel21

Δεν ξέρω, απλά το είδε, το έπιασε, το άκουσε, και απ αυτά που του είπα.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Στη θέση σου θα καλούσα 2ό τεχνικό... Επιμένω ότι αν είχε διαρροή στην εξισορρόπηση (όταν δεν λειτουργει το μοτερ) θα είχε χάσει όλο το φρεον, δηλ καθόλου ψύξη. Από τα λεγόμενα σου κατάλαβα ότί παγώνει λίγο το στοιχείο. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο τριχοειδής ψεκαζει φρεον, έστω λίγο.. Συμπερασματικά, έχεις βουλωμα στον τριχοειδή ή πεσμένο μοτέρ.. Αν το έχεις για πέταμα πληρώνω τα μεταφορικά να μου το χαρίσεις :p

----------


## krumel21

Παιδιά καλημέρα. Έχω νέα απ το ψυγείο. Ήρθε και 2ος τεχνικός έκοψε το σωληνάκι και αποφάνθηκε ότι έχει εσωτερική διαρροή φρεον και ότι το μοτέρ δουλεύει κανονικά. Θέλει 70€ για επισκευή που δεν ξέρει πόσο θα κρατήσει, από μία μέρα μέχρι 1 χρόνο. Αυτά. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να αγοράσει το μοτέρ ή οποιοδήποτε ανταλλακτικό πείτε μου. Εγω πάω για αγορά ψυγείου. Σας ευχαριστώ ολους για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Απορίες που έχω είναι, με ποια δεδομένα ο τεχνικός σου λέει ότι η επισκευή θα κρατήσει από μια βδομάδα μέχρι έναν χρόνο; Τι είναι αυτό που θα φθαρεί γρήγορα και θα χαλάσει , ποιο σωληνάκι σου έκοψε και τι είδους επισκευή θα κάνει , θα αντικαταστήσει τον τριχοειδή ή μήπως το μοτέρ. Γιατί να πάρεις καινούριο αφού και αυτό καινούριο είναι(5) ετών . Όλα φτιάχνουν , άλλο 70€ και άλλο 400€ για αγορά νέου ψυγείου.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Giannis@91

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα είμαι τεχνικός ψυκτικος διάβασα τα σχόλια σας και έχω να πω το έξεις. Ο συνάδελφος ήταν ειλικρινής μαζί σ. Τι κόστος 70€ είναι λογικό το ποσό θα κρατήσει εξαρτάται καθαρά από το μέγεθος της διαρροή.η διαρροή μπορεί να είναι οπουδήποτε. Αν είναι στην υψηλή πλευρά του κυκλώματος θα τα χάσει γρήγορα.σκεψου ότι έχω πελάτη που του βάζω συμπληρώνω υγρά μια φορα στους 14 μήνες περίπου (R600) αν ο τεχνικός σ θέλει να ασχοληθεί παραπάνω μπορεί να το ψάξει με σαπούναδα η ανίχνευτη αν και οι πιθανότητες είναι λίγες .έχει τύχει να μου δείχνει ο ανιχνευτής διαρροή εσωτερικα στη καμπινα έβγαλα το στοιχείο το πρεσαρα με αξοτο το έβαλα σε λεκάνη με νερό βρήκα τη διαρροή τη κόλλησα και το θέμα έληξε. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Το μέγεθος της διαρροης δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το δεις? Γιατί να μας ακουμπήσει 70 και την άλλη μέρα (στη χειρότερη) να μην έχει ψυγειο? Ωραία και ξεκάθαρα. Φίλε το πρεσαρω βλέπω τι παίζει ,μου δίνεις τόσα και αν θέλεις το συνεχίζουμε. Πιο ειλικρινά και σωστά! 
Απορία: Πως εχεις διαρροή σε φρεον r600 και κρατάει 14 μήνες περίπου? Στην εξισορρόπηση δεν χάνονται τα λιγοστά που παίρνει?

----------


## krumel21

Έτσι ακριβώς Γιάννη. Με μια διαφορά μόνο. Μου είπε ότι έχει γραμμή που περνάει φρεον και γυρω γυρω εκει που ακουμπαει το λαστιχο, σε ολη την πορτα και συνήθως εκει παθαινει διαρροή και δε φτιαχνεται με τιποτα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Διάβασα το θέμα και μου δημιουργήθηκαν απορίες :
Πώς ελέγχεται ένα κομπρεσέρ αν είναι καλό;πέρα από το να δουλεύει ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας του να μην είναι πεσμένο εννοώ(αυτά έχουν κινητήρα μονοκύλινδρο με βαλβιδες κλπ σαν τα κομπρεσέρ αέρος :Wink: 
Φαντάζομαι για να ελέγξει διαρροές το δοκιμάζει με κάποιο φτηνό αέριο σε κάποια πίεση και πρέπει να το αφήσει κάποιες μέρες ή αρκει μισή ώρα ;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Διάβασα το θέμα και μου δημιουργήθηκαν απορίες :
> Πώς ελέγχεται ένα κομπρεσέρ αν είναι καλό;πέρα από το να δουλεύει ο ηλεκτροκινητήρας του να μην είναι πεσμένο εννοώ(αυτά έχουν κινητήρα μονοκύλινδρο με βαλβιδες κλπ σαν τα κομπρεσέρ αέρος
> Φαντάζομαι για να ελέγξει διαρροές το δοκιμάζει με κάποιο φτηνό αέριο σε κάποια πίεση και πρέπει να το αφήσει κάποιες μέρες ή αρκει μισή ώρα ;


Δοκιμάζονται από κομμάντος αυτοκτονίας που τροφοδοτούν τον συμπιεστή με χύμα καλώδια χωρίς φις .... :Lol: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlmHnj12bLE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKHG0zn-1VE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9ydpQK996E

----------

